# No more $10 for lost item



## Mike78 (Feb 25, 2015)

i gave back iPhones to riders and uber gave me $10 for returned ... But not anymore.. I asked them and they answered...
*I am sorry, but we no longer are able to provide a payment for this. This is also to rides that might have lost something as well.

Part of providing exceptional service is ensuring that when passengers leave your vehicle, they have all of their belongings. We recommend always double checking after you end a trip so if something is left behind, you can return it right away without having to go too far out of your way.

I understand that it does takes you time to return items that passengers left behind in your car. On the Uber system, you are only paid for trips that are requested through the app.

You can drop it off at the office in case meeting up with a rider is to difficult or if they are to far away to reach.*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mike78 said:


> i gave back iPhones to riders and uber gave me $10 for returned ... But not anymore.. I asked them and they answered...
> *I am sorry, but we no longer are able to provide a payment for this. This is also to rides that might have lost something as well.
> 
> Part of providing exceptional service is ensuring that when passengers leave your vehicle, they have all of their belongings. We recommend always double checking after you end a trip so if something is left behind, you can return it right away without having to go too far out of your way.
> ...


Translation it's your job (not their's) to keep track of pax belongings and return them if you f*** up and miss something.

I had a guy call me 2 hours after a ride because (he said in his message) that he left his e cigarette in my car. Wanted me to return it to him. It wasn't in the car and I'm guessing if it was someone tossed it but seriously? How much does one of those cost anyway?

I didn't answer or call him back (he left his cell #).

I read into uber's response that you can't be compensated through the app. So sounds like tacit agreement to do it outside the app if at all.


----------



## taarbo (Nov 29, 2014)

If Uber wants drivers to provide "Exceptional service" then it should raise the rates and/or add tips


----------



## JohnMac (Feb 24, 2015)

Mike78 said:


> *
> You can drop it off at the office in case meeting up with a rider is to difficult or if they are to far away to reach.*


Live almost 2 hours away from the nearest office, that's real helpful Uber


----------



## TransporterX (Dec 16, 2014)

Read this thread the other day and confirmed by emailing Uber about it. Yes they no longer rewarding us the $10.
So next time if i see anything left on my back seat.. not my fault . Hopefully i will be in good mood to do good deed.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Mike78 said:


> i gave back iPhones to riders and uber gave me $10 for returned ... But not anymore.. I asked them and they answered...
> *I am sorry, but we no longer are able to provide a payment for this. This is also to rides that might have lost something as well.
> 
> Part of providing exceptional service is ensuring that when passengers leave your vehicle, they have all of their belongings. We recommend always double checking after you end a trip so if something is left behind, you can return it right away without having to go too far out of your way.
> ...


Real World Translation: If the personal property has any market value, sell it online. Otherwise, pitch it out the window next time you're on the Interstate.


----------



## Mike78 (Feb 25, 2015)

The last iphone's owner knew followed me by internet and just founded me at the morning, when I was stopped at coffee shop, day before they called me 10 times, I couldn't answer them cuz I was driving with pax, but I had reported to uber (hopfully to get $10 lol) cuz I felt they don't give me anything when I return it... I knew they should know where am I by internet, I should turned off "location service" and throw away because they didn't give a tips.... in my driving score I had returned like 10 iphones and only 3 times gave me some tips ($20, $40, $20), and 1 mersedes key for $5000, she tried give me $10 but I did not take it, was too much money for that.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Mike78 said:


> The last iphone's owner knew followed me by internet and just founded me at the morning, when I was stopped at coffee shop, day before they called me 10 times, I couldn't answer them cuz I was driving with pax, but I had reported to uber (hopfully to get $10 lol) cuz I felt they don't give me anything when I return it... I knew they should know where am I by internet, I should turned off "location service" and throw away because they didn't give a tips.... in my driving score I had returned like 10 iphones and only 3 times gave me some tips ($20, $40, $20), and 1 merseders key for $5000, she tried give me $10 but I did take it, was too much money for that.


POST # 7 /@Mike78 : Hopefully your

Karma Account is Full! You lost me
with the "$5000 Mercedes keys".
Were you offered that as a reward?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I've gotten so pissed about Uber's irrational, irresponsible, and unethical policies regarding lost items that I pitched the first lost pair of glasses out the window this evening when I started my shift. I figured, may as well follow suit.


----------



## Mike78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 7 /@Mike78 : Hopefully your
> 
> Karma Account is Full! You lost me
> with the "$5000 Mercedes keys".
> Were you offered that as a reward?


After I returned mers key with home keys she said cost, I could not ask reward cuz it's uber.. I did not take money


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Mike78 said:


> After I returned mers key with home keys she said cost, I could not ask reward cuz it's uber.. I did not take money


Dude, you ALWAYS take the money.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

That really backs drivers into a corner. If you don't respond or if the rider thinks you're lying about not having it, management is going to bug you. If you ask for or accept payment from the rider and they report it, you're in trouble and will likely have it deducted from pay. I swear some of these people would leave their ass in the car if it wasn't attached.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

I still don't get it... So she said it would have cost her $5000 to replace those keys or she actually offered $5000 as reward??


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> That really backs drivers into a corner. If you don't respond or if the rider thinks you're lying about not having it, management is going to bug you. If you ask for or accept payment from the rider and they report it, you're in trouble and will likely have it deducted from pay. I swear some of these people would leave their ass in the car if it wasn't attached.


Given the current Uber policies regarding personal items left in cars, the driver's best option is simply to dispose of the items and deny ever seeing them if anyone asks. It's crappy and unethical. Then again, so is Uber's policy. So, what's a driver to do?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Given the current Uber policies regarding personal items left in cars, the driver's best option is simply to dispose of the items and deny ever seeing them if anyone asks. It's crappy and unethical. Then again, so is Uber's policy. So, what's a driver to do?


This policy is bad for both sides of the equation and sadly if something is bad for customers, it's more likely to be changed. If they insist a driver has their item, they're told to file a report with police and Uber washes their hands of it. So really all that'll happen to the driver is a phone call or text asking "Hey, did you find this?"


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> This policy is bad for both sides of the equation and sadly if something is bad for customers, it's more likely to be changed. If they insist a driver has their item, they're told to file a report with police and Uber washes their hands of it. So really all that'll happen to the driver is a phone call or text asking "Hey, did you find this?"


Until Uber decides to develop a rational policy for personal items left behind by paxs, more of those items are going to end up along the side of I-94 in shards.


----------



## Mike78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Dude, you ALWAYS take the money.


I usually take money, but she tried to give $10 which is ridiculous, that's why I did not take those pennies.



Dcspride said:


> I still don't get it... So she said it would have cost her $5000 to replace those keys or she actually offered $5000 as reward??


replace keys of mers..


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Well... I don't know what kind of Mercedes she is driving but it does not cost $5000 to replace the key... Lmfao


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

I'd have to say that I'll accept whatever is offered to me, be it a $5, $20, or even $100 (not that that's every happened...and likely never will). I'm still batting 1.000 on my observation that if the pax didn't tip on the ride, that they won't offer a penny for the return either. Regardless, I don't need any bad karma in my life so I won't be tossing someone's property out the window to avoid the potential loss of returning something without adequate compensation. If I suspect a cheapo (someone who didn't tip on the ride), I think that for now on I'll arrange for them to pick it up from me somewhere convenient to me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I'd have to say that I'll accept whatever is offered to me, be it a $5, $20, or even $100 (not that that's every happened...and likely never will). I'm still batting 1.000 on my observation that if the pax didn't tip on the ride, that they won't offer a penny for the return either. Regardless, I don't need any bad karma in my life so I won't be tossing someone's property out the window to avoid the potential loss of returning something without adequate compensation. If I suspect a cheapo (someone who didn't tip on the ride), I think that for now on I'll arrange for them to pick it up from me somewhere convenient to me.


After getting stiffed three or four times, you will likely adopt a more pragmatic approach. No sense continuing to get punished for your good deeds, right?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> After getting stiffed three or four times, you will likely adopt a more pragmatic approach. No sense continuing to get punished for your good deeds, right?


I have been stiffed...50% of my returned items. I have adopted an approach, which is the one I mentioned. Pragmatism is subjective...and not a one size fits all approach to situations. My approach is pragmatic for me in my given financial situation, and that's all I'm really worried about. I do, however, always appreciate the condescending nature with how you go about "helping" others.


----------



## TransporterX (Dec 16, 2014)

Never heard such car key costs $5000. Oh well.. maybe i'm driving a Prius. lol


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I have been stiffed...50% of my returned items. I have adopted an approach, which is the one I mentioned. Pragmatism is subjective...and not a one size fits all approach to situations. My approach is pragmatic for me in my given financial situation, and that's all I'm really worried about. I do, however, always appreciate the condescending nature with how you go about "helping" others.


I'm delighted I can be of assistance and that you find my comments helpful and informative. Thanks for the props.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

taarbo said:


> If Uber wants drivers to provide "Exceptional service" then it should raise the rates and/or add tips


No to tips!
We don't make any money already!
We cannot tip the riders!
Say no to tips!

/sarc


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I have NEVER once been tipped or compensated for going out of my way (sometimes significantly) to return passengers' wallets (for me, it's usually their wallets, not phones) or any other items. I once watched a guy refuse to let me leave until he counted his money, then he thanked me with his words and walked away. I once drove from mandarin to ICW (~45 min) in traffic to return a woman's wallet -- a woman who lived in a million dollar Ponte Vedra home -- and she thanked me with her words.

Stupid shit like Mac lipstick or a single key gets tossed if I don't hear from the passenger in a few days.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have NEVER once been tipped or compensated for going out of my way (sometimes significantly) to return passengers' wallets (for me, it's usually their wallets, not phones) or any other items. I once watched a guy refuse to let me leave until he counted his money, then he thanked me with his words and walked away. I once drove from mandarin to ICW (~45 min) in traffic to return a woman's wallet -- a woman who lived in a million dollar Ponte Vedra home -- and she thanked me with her words.


Something not many people know/remember: If you find a wallet all you have to do is drop it in any public mailbox. The USPS will deliver the wallet based on the ID inside free of charge.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> If you find a wallet all you have to do is drop it in any public mailbox. The USPS will deliver the wallet based on the ID inside free of charge.


Good point.

It also takes the pressure off of postal workers having to _discover _opened/damaged Christmas/birthday cards sans cash, for supplemental income.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I think I'll start dropping items at the police station. I drive by there 20 times a day


----------



## alex16 (Jun 2, 2015)

I found a iphone 6 when I was about 5 miles away from a pax I dropped off. He called the phone and said he forgot it, I was on my way back to the drunk surge in downtown (3.0X) . I answered the phone and he said he forgot it of course and really needed it back asap, I informed him my shift ended at 3 am and I will be about 30 minutes away if he can have someone get it from me (he was drunk) or I could bring it to him for $20 in gas, he agreed and I put 10 miles on my car round trip for a quick 20. He thanked me multiple times when I returned it. If anybody leaves something in my car and I find it and they inform me they left it (identify it) I will let them meet me in person at a prearranged location/time of my convenience, if they want their item delivered they will be required to pay for my delivery services as I am not delivering items to a stranger for free.


----------

